# Trudnoća i porod > Porod > Rodilišta >  Rodilište u Esslingenu ili Stuttgartu

## Sju

Book,

možda se negdje u 3, 4 mjesecu trudnoće selimo u Esslingen, okolica Stuttgarta, pa Vas molim ako netko ima iskustva sa vođenjem trudnoće tamo negdje u blizini i sa porodom da napiše svoja iskustva...
Također me interesira ako netko zna kuću za porode u okolici...

Fala
 :Klap:

----------

